# Can you guess?



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Made these to help with my bathroom remodel from 2 clothes pins. Can you guess what they are for? 3 pieces glued to clothes pin and a small bolt.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Place under the door to take on/off the hinge pins?


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry - not for door.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

extra "hands" to hold the mirrors ?


----------



## BiologistAngler (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm betting they are used for spacing, like for a shower door; something that needs to be adjusted up or down before mounting.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

For scribing


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Put a propeller and rubber band on it and fly it around.

No idea, have done a few bathroom remodels and never needed anything remotely like that lol.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you trying to level something with your device?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Would also guess for scribing, but seems rather complicated for that, and why the need for two.

Will guess some type of leveling aid to set the first course of tile? Or wainscoting treatment?


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

BiologistAnguler is on the the right track. I'll post a photo answer later today.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Obviously it's a device to pull out nose hairs so they can be trimmed.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Looking at the depth stop and guessing it is not to level up a bath tub I came up with this.

It is to level up and support the first row of tile until the mud sets enough to move on.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Those are some good tries. Wildwood was spot on.








They are to hold up sheets of bead board to a leveled line while mounting to the wall.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Ah, a Rube Goldberg Wedge. I just buy the bag of shims for $1 at the big box stores lol.(or at least bough a bag 10 or 20 years ago that i still use)


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I had convinced myself that shims would not work due to gaps around the wall. SMP may be right.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I had convinced myself that shims would not work due to gaps around the wall. SMP may be right.
> 
> - socrbent


The newer composite shims are pretty nice. They are pre-scored in multiple locations so you can easily snap them off where needed. If you need more versatility, you can stack them, slide the angled pointy side to pointy side and overlap them, so that sliding further together lifts higher and sliding apart goes lower. Lifetime supply for $2:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/8-in-Composite-Shim-Bundle-of-12-SHM1-12-TW/202807695


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Actually for the very reason I thought of this (a ~1/4" gap between floor and wall) the little jigs are failing. They simply flip toward wall when the weight of a piece of bead board is put on them. Rethinking. I'm going to try mounting them to some wide board for support or maybe shims as several suggest will be the solution.


----------



## Pompeio (Nov 17, 2017)

Toilet paper launcher


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Actually for the very reason I thought of this (a ~1/4" gap between floor and wall) the little jigs are failing. They simply flip toward wall when the weight of a piece of bead board is put on them. Rethinking. I m going to try mounting them to some wide board for support or maybe shims as several suggest will be the solution.
> 
> - socrbent


That is sorta how I imagined you would use these, with a length of board laying on top of them, then once you had the line levelled, temporarily tack the board to the wall, or something like that.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

The other thing i do with what you are trying to do is hold up the beginning side against the corner where you start, for example the left side pressed against the left corner, hold up to line and press with left hand, with right hand shoot a brad nail in with air nailer to hold left side up. Then move to right side, align with the scribe line, and shoot a nail in the right side. 2 brads can hold up those panels allowing you to let go and finish nailing it in. The next panel usually T&Gs into the first, then just repeat the process.


----------

